# لمن استخدم برنامج emc2 على اسطوانة ال linux ارجو المساعدة



## حجازيون (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية يا اخواننا

انا اعمل على مشروع ماكينة حفر خشب وبناء على ما قمت بجمعه من معلومات كالتالي:

- محركات dc servo للمحاور الثلاثة
- برنامج ال axis داخل اسطوانة ال emc2 وما اريد استخدامه هو خاصية image to g code في هذا البرنامج لكن المشكلة انني لا اعرف البرمجة جيدا فاريد ا ستخدام مثال رسم اسم axis الموجود ضمن.
استطيع تعيير المعطيات للمحرك وركلجة البرنامج بناء على ما اريد استخدامه لكن ما وقفت عنده هو كيف ادخل صورة ما واحولها ل g-code.

اذا كنتم بحاجة لمعلومات اكثر ارجو ان لا تترددوا بالسؤال حتى تعرفوا اكثر عن الموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم ممكن نتعرف عليك اكثر ويمكن ان نتبادل الخبرة والمعلومات

انا من مستخدمي الإي إم سي وعندي خبرة لا بأس بها فيه

ولكن أريد التعرف عليك أكثر ومعرفة مكانك وهل يمكن ان نتشارك ونكون فريق عمل ام لا؟

انا حاليا في مصر وسأعود إن شاء الله إلى السعوديه وعندي ماكينه واعمل على الماك3 والأي إم سي


----------



## حجازيون (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلين اخي بلال

انا طالب في هندسة الأتمتة الصناعية بجامعة البوليتكنك بالضفة الغربية والصحيح بشتغل على هذا الموضوع كمشروع تخرج فكرة جميلة جدا لكن بدها شوية تعب
على كل حال انا جاهز وتحت امرك وما عندي مانع بتقديم المساعدة في هذا الموضوع

بانتظار ردك وشكرا الك كتير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بك اخي الكريم تشرفت بك وتسعدني مساعدتك

يمكننا التحدث على المسنجر وبياناتي في الملف الشخصي ينمكنك التواصل معي وانا تحت امرك وامر اهل فلسطين كلهم


----------



## حجازيون (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي طارق
هيني ضفتك عندي عالياهو وبكرة بكون معك من ال8 صباحا بتوقيت القدس والقاهرة
وشكرا كتير الك على ردك الأكثر من رائع


----------



## حجازيون (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي طارق بلال وين ما بتطل صارلي زمان بستناك، نسيتني بينك؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم انا كل يوم ان شاء الله على النت أغلب اوقات اليوم لا أريد ان اقول اليوم كله 

وذلك لانني حاليا في اجازة ومقيم في الفراش لظروف مرضي والحمد لله

ولكنني استخدم الميكروسوفت مسنجر دائما ونادرا ما ادخل على الياهو ومع ذلك فقد اضفتك عندي على المسنجر ولو انك ارسلت لي حرف واحد في رسالة فورية لوصلتني 

فكيف تقول انني نسيتك 

ما نسيتك اخي بل انتظرك فانتم يا اهل العزة احبابي اهل فلسطين ولكم في قلبي معزة كبيرة ولن ابخل على احد منكم بأي علم من الله علي به

فلا تتردد ولا تضيع الوقت وابدأ مراسلتي حتى وان كنت غير موجود على النت ولكن ارسل لي على ايميل الهوت ميل مسنجر الذي هو ام اس ان مسنجر (ميكرو سوفت نيت مسنجر)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي يمكنك ارسال رسالة اوف لاين وعندما افتح جهازي واتلقاها ان شاء الله سزف ارد عليك برسالة حتى وان كنت انت غير موجود ان شاء الله حتى يقدر الله لنا اللقاء


----------

